# Fingerboarding Thread.. Again.



## chinesed00d (Sep 8, 2010)

I know this thread has been posted before, but there was pretty much no discussion about the REAL topic, and it was all about the meaning of "gay"

anyway, I know that tons of people here fingerboard, and tons of people think it is stupid (see how i used stupid not gay? I'm not implying they are the same, it's just that....just.. ignore this.)

So, I skateboard, fingerboard, and cube. I cube a lot more than fingerboarding, but I have to admit, fingerboarding is fun. There are lots of fingerboarders out there, probably more than cubers, and the reason I find it fun is because I can do things and tricks and combos that I DEFINITELY will never be able to on a skateboard. I just did a clean laserflip to nosegrind and then a bigspin flip. I'd like to see somebody to that on a skateboard. anyway, I'm a sponsored fingerboarder from 3 companies and I'm just really good, I'm better at fingerboarding than cubing. The only thing that I hate about fingerboarding is that for Cubing, there are a lot more adults and a wider and more diverse community. Fingerboarders are mostly 10 year old kids swearing and buying hundreds of dollars worth of fingerboarding stuff, and It is very hard to sort through the kids that suck at fingerboarding and people that are more mature and are good.

anyway, I'd like to hear your thoughts on fingerboarding..


----------



## Edward (Sep 8, 2010)

Fingerboarding is fun, I used to do it. I was trying to find my old Tech Deck a bit ago because Gary Chin started uploading videos more frequently, and I wanted to see how much skill I still have .

Gary!


----------



## chinesed00d (Sep 8, 2010)

Edward said:


> Fingerboarding is fun, I used to do it. I was trying to find my old Tech Deck a bit ago because Gary Chin started uploading videos more frequently, and I wanted to see how much skill I still have .
> 
> Gary!



Dun get techdeck... I use wooden fingerboards! Just as Cubing has DIYs, fingerboarding has Wooden Fingerboards... I'm using a prowood ATM..Gary FTW fo sho.


----------



## Edward (Sep 8, 2010)

chinesed00d said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Fingerboarding is fun, I used to do it. I was trying to find my old Tech Deck a bit ago because Gary Chin started uploading videos more frequently, and I wanted to see how much skill I still have .
> ...



Yeah, I never got that into it to start buying the stuff, but I'm well aware of the pro hardware.


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 8, 2010)

I WAS JOKING!!!!
holy.


i was actually on the reply when i got the email guys.

"gay

lol i jking

i actually used to do this for a while, i use a wooden Omar Salazar tech deck, with purple trucks, two red wheels, a white one and a black one .lol and to finish it off i have "live strong" circles as bushings. lol

i really went full out on this board XDXD"

this puppy.


----------



## chinesed00d (Sep 8, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> I WAS JOKING!!!!
> holy.
> 
> 
> ...


What tricks can you do?


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 8, 2010)

I was almost sponsered lol. seems like any can get an online sponser these days. just make a tryout video. i sucked. lol. Gary was my hero man XD.I used to skate real life too. a lot


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 8, 2010)

I used to be such a big try hard at finger boarding. I sucked big. My ollies were a centimeter high. 

Oprah62: I love your signature :3


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 8, 2010)

Lol i couldnt ollie but i could do crazy inconsistent flips


----------



## chinesed00d (Sep 8, 2010)

This is my real life friend.. I'm a bit better than him, my tricks are cleaner. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFFWdQ7xIm4

EDIT: FAIL. I DIDN'T EVEN PUT THE LINK


----------



## Samania (Sep 8, 2010)

I used to fingerboard. It was fun. I could ollie and kickflip and heelflip ish. I stopped because I wasted alot of money on it. I mean, how much are the wood boards?


----------

